# U.K. Registered car



## Stuieb (Jan 2, 2016)

Hello
Does anybody know what the rules are reference bringing your car over from the UK once you have purchased a property in Portugal! Any information would be appreciated 
Regards
Stuieb


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello and Welcome.

The rules are pretty straightforward but you do not state whether you intend to reside permanently in Portugal or not.

To save a lot of typing then maybe you can answer the following

1. Do you intend to reside permanently in Portugal (that is more then 183 days per year)
2. Have you owned the car outside of Portugal for a minimum of 12 months
3. Is it a european specification car with a COC (certificate of conformity)

Post up and I am sure you will get your answers

HTH

Rob


----------



## Stuieb (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks Rob,
To start with we hope to buy a house this year in the silver coast but we will not but residing full time in Portugal for at least two years, so a lot of going back and forth.
Yes the car has been owned outside of Portugal for more than 12 months, and also it is a European spec car. 
Thanks again for taking the time to reply
Stuieb


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Stuieb said:


> Thanks Rob,
> To start with we hope to buy a house this year in the silver coast but we will not but residing full time in Portugal for at least two years, so a lot of going back and forth.
> Yes the car has been owned outside of Portugal for more than 12 months, and also it is a European spec car.
> Thanks again for taking the time to reply
> Stuieb



OK Here goes.

If you are still "UK registered" for Residency and Tax purposes then providing you spend 183 days or less in Portugal then there is no need to register the car in Portugal. I would suggest checking with your Insurance company to make sure extended periods of absence from the UK are covered.
As for the COC you will need this should you decide to import the car at some point in the future, it would be wise looking out and keeping safe your original purchase invoice for the car as you will need to prove ownership if you decide to import in the future and a V5C may not necessarily be enough

HTH

Rob


----------



## Stuieb (Jan 2, 2016)

Excellent 
As you said pretty straight forward !
Again thanks for the advice! 
Stuieb


----------

